
Lessons from starting a dot com business in Nepal - r11t
http://forum.harilo.com/Lessons-from-starting-a-dot-com-business-in-Nepal-td1671033.html
======
hga
Interesting.

And here's a couple of notes from a site that tracks business regulations:
<http://www.doingbusiness.org/economyrankings/>

While Nepal doesn't rank highly in terms of "Ease of Doing Business" it's
better than e.g. Brazil and India. And like the author's experience, it's not
too bad in terms of "Starting a Business", e.g. it's ranked on three down from
Germany (why am I not surprised? :-).

~~~
sbierwagen
Your comment is somewhat misleading. On that list, Nepal is ranked _123rd_ in
ease of doing business, and 87th in starting a business.

~~~
hga
These are rankings compared to other nations, the scale is not linear. I made
the comparisons to other well known nations to put its rankings into
perspective.

I don't know about ease of doing business, but the topic covered in the item,
starting a business, shows that 87th doesn't seem to be all that bad.

Part of their methodology
([http://www.doingbusiness.org/MethodologySurveys/StartingBusi...](http://www.doingbusiness.org/MethodologySurveys/StartingBusiness.aspx))
includes per capita income; overall Nepal is poor enough that that alone is
probably dragging it down somewhat.

~~~
sbierwagen
Of course it's not linear, it's a ranking. I made no claims as to objective
truth, after all, the list is compiled by the World Bank, and ignores any
consideration other than the cost of doing business.

And to put it into additional perspective, some of Nepal's neighbors on the
EODB list are the Russian Federation and _Nigeria._

The thrust of the article was that if you are Nepalese, starting a company in
your home country is not as bad as you would expect, but the data would seem
to indicate that it would be utter folly for a foreigner to do so.

------
sbierwagen
Sounds like he depends on international cloud services, which is ominous for a
business in a landlocked country bordered by two nations which practice
extensive internet censorship.

The endemic corruption and two coups in the last five years aren't reassuring,
either.

